# Stuttering despite having a high FPS.



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

For months now, I've been getting these little stutters no matter what game I play. However, there is no drop in FPS at all. For the most part, my FPS stays above 50, maybe even dropping to the 40s, but not much lower.

I have tried numerous things. I have updated my drivers, reformatted (on Thursday), defragged (before reformat), and even this. Obviously, none of them helped.

My system specs are:

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 processor (3.2 GHz)
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 5770
RAM: 8.0 GB
Free Disk Space: 786.0 GB
PSU: Cooler Master 650W.

I'm thinking it is either my PSU that's failing or my CPU has been degrading over time (or both). My CPU was apparently overclocked to 3.8GHz. I've been looking for answers for months now posting on various forums to no avail. I am on my wits end.

If anyone could offer me some help, it would be great.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed all the latest drivers, DirectX, critical MS updates and the AMD dual core optimizer?

If you've got any other programs running in the background while playing, close them down.

What antivirus are you using, and have you tried temporarily disabling it?

Are your games fully patched?

Set all clock speeds back to default.

Check the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game.

If you've using VSync, try disabling it.

Try running with just 2 or 4 of your 8gb RAM. If that helps, test each stick individually (with the others removed from the motherboard) using memtest.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

koala said:


> Have you installed all the latest drivers, DirectX, critical MS updates and the AMD dual core optimizer?
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> ...


After looking more into my PSU, I'm starting to suspect that it's at fault. The max load ratings for the 12v rail is 19A...which I've learned is fairly low.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, 19 A is too low for modern GPUs. You need to upgrade to a quality unit.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-CAB9) 650W ATX12V v2.2 & ESP12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

You can't go wrong with either of these.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 650W has two +12V lines, each providing 18A. It has a low efficiency rating of only 70%. If this is your PSU, upgrade it.

If your Cooler Master is the GX-650W model, this is much better with a single 52A +12V line and 85% efficiency, which is enough for your graphics card.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

My PSU is the Cooler Master Real Power Pro.

Here's the sticker:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It has three 19A +12V lines and an 80% efficiency rating. Not the best, but shouldn't be a problem. Check the voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game or FurMark for about 10 minutes.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

koala said:


> It has three 19A +12V lines and an 80% efficiency rating. Not the best, but shouldn't be a problem. Check the voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game or FurMark for about 10 minutes.


How would I check the BIOS while in-game?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Use a system monitor like Everest or SIW and go to the Computer>Sensors section. It will show you the temperatures and voltages. Leave it running on the desktop, then alt-tab out of the fullscreen game and quickly take a screenshot before the values start reverting back to normal.

You can't check the BIOS in Windows. You need to turn the computer off and boot into BIOS before Windows starts to load. It will tell you at the top or bottom of the screen which key to press for CMOS/BIOS.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

koala said:


> Use a system monitor like Everest or SIW and go to the Computer>Sensors section. It will show you the temperatures and voltages. Leave it running on the desktop, then alt-tab out of the fullscreen game and quickly take a screenshot before the values start reverting back to normal.


Oh, that's what you meant. Ok, be back in a few.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

After 10 minutes in L4D2:










My 3.3v is off. However, while in the BIOS (during bootup), it's a normal reading.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Those readings are all very good.

Try changing the CPU affinity for the games you're having trouble with. Not all games fully support quad core CPUs. Start the game, then alt-tab back to the desktop. Open the Task Manager and click the Processes tab, right-click the game's exe, click Set Affinity, change from 4 cores to 1 or 2, then restart the game.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

koala said:


> Those readings are all very good.
> 
> Try changing the CPU affinity for the games you're having trouble with. Not all games fully support quad core CPUs. Start the game, then alt-tab back to the desktop. Open the Task Manager and click the Processes tab, right-click the game's exe, click Set Affinity, change from 4 cores to 1 or 2, then restart the game.


I have tried doing that with BF2, but that, like all the other potential solutions that I've tried, did nothing to rectify the problem.

By the way, why is my 3.3v reading off?

I honestly don't know what else to do.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System monitors are not always 100% accurate, and the +3.3V rail is not important anyway. As long as it's ok in BIOS, I wouldn't worry about it.

If you've only been testing with online games like L4D2 and BF2, try an offline game. It could be a problem with your connection, ping rate or their servers.

Sorry, I can't think of anything else to suggest at the moment. Hang on for some replies from some other people, and I'll get back to you if I think of anything else.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

koala said:


> System monitors are not always 100% accurate, and the +3.3V rail is not important anyway. As long as it's ok in BIOS, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> If you've only been testing with online games like L4D2 and BF2, try an offline game. It could be a problem with your connection, ping rate or their servers.
> 
> Sorry, I can't think of anything else to suggest at the moment. Hang on for some replies from some other people, and I'll get back to you if I think of anything else.


I tested those games in single player, so my Internet connection shouldn't have been an issue. The same thing is happening with FS2004 as well as a demo for this Street Sweeping simulator, both of which are almost purely single player.

Thanks for your help so far, Koala.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry for the double post here but, I've noticed in dxdiag that my current display mode says "1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)" whereas I have the 64 bit version of Windows 7. Could this be responsible for my stutters?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you positive that you have downloaded the 64-bit version of your drivers?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Elvenleader3 said:


> Are you positive that you have downloaded the 64-bit version of your drivers?


I'm pretty positive. As far as I know, the 11.4 drivers from ATI are compatible with both 32 bit and 64 bit.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The 32-bit display mode just means that you've got the maximum number of colors selected for the desktop, which is normal. Nothing to do with the graphics driver.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't help but to think it's the PSU. Temps are normal, you have the latest drivers and your system should handle gaming with no problems. That leaves the PSU.
I'm by no means an expert, but I can't think of anything else.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Markgg88 said:


> Can't help but to think it's the PSU. Temps are normal, you have the latest drivers and your system should handle gaming with no problems. That leaves the PSU.
> I'm by no means an expert, but I can't think of anything else.


I've been suspecting that it's my PSU as well but, I'm not willing to shell out ~$100 for a new PSU without knowing for sure that it will actually solve this issue.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The PSU is strong enough for your setup and the voltages are well within the safe +/-5% range. Replacing it would be my last resort.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

koala said:


> The PSU is strong enough for your setup and the voltages are well within the safe +/-5% range. Replacing it would be my last resort.


In theory it is, but I don't think the real power line from coolermaster is as good as the silent pro one, their top of the line PSUs.

Btw, how old is the system? particularly the PSU?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Markgg88 said:


> In theory it is, but I don't think the real power line from coolermaster is as good as the silent pro one, their top of the line PSUs.
> 
> Btw, how old is the system? particularly the PSU?


I got the system March 2010...so just a little over a year old.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

I googled some reviews for the PSU, where all of them said it's a solid unit.
I'm pretty confused at this point...


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Markgg88 said:


> I googled some reviews for the PSU, where all of them said it's a solid unit.
> I'm pretty confused at this point...


Just like how I've been confused for the past few months. Oddly enough, this didn't happen when I first got the system or at least, I didn't notice it when I first got it.

I guess I'll re-test those RAM sticks and see what happens then.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

I doubt the ram has anything to do with this, you'd be experiencing other issues outside gaming, such as freezes and BSODs.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess we can try and eliminate one thing from the equation...poor coding of the demo I was talking about.

I want to see if I'm the only one experiencing these problems. You can find the demo here.

It's in German, so I'll run through it with you.

1.) Save it into a folder then WinRAR it.
2.) In the Bin folder, run "Launcher." That should boot up the game.

Once in the game, click on "Neues Spiel." Once in the game, walk towards the house and click on "email" in the window and accept it by clicking on "Annehman." Then, walk to the garage opposite of the house and go into the truck. After you get in the truck, turn on your engine then turn your wheel left and right. After that, use Page Up and Page Down to shift gears and finally use the space bar to release the parking break. Ignore driving to the marker. You can just start driving around after that.

My settings in the game look like this:










Let me know if you need help figuring those out.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

I forgot to mention one thing (I know, double post). On bootup, my computer makes a loud noise, kinda sounds like weed-whacker. I believe it's a fan, but I'm not sure. I haven't been able to figure out what has been making that noise. Usually, when I hit the computer (I am aware that I sound like a wife-beater), it usually stops. I don't hit it with a hammer or anything. I just thump my foot on the top of my computer.

I'm not sure if that's related to anything at all.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Carman,

I'm not sure if I'll be able to add much to what has already been said, but I'll give it a go. Firstly, I'd like to try to define the problem a little more. You say you get "stutters"...
- How often do these occur?
- Do they occur randomly, or in a pattern (eg, ever 2 seconds on the dot)?
- When do they start (immediately, or after some time)?
- How long do they last (tiny jerks, or bigger pauses)?

You said you get them no matter what game you play, but can you give us a list of the games you've experienced them in anyway? You never know what we might find.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Hi Carman,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to add much to what has already been said, but I'll give it a go. Firstly, I'd like to try to define the problem a little more. You say you get "stutters"...
> - How often do these occur?
> ...


These stutters occur pretty frequently and they occur randomly. In some games, it depends on where I am. In others, it just happens regardless.

They start almost immediately, which is why I doubt it's a temperature issue.

They are tiny jerks. It doesn't make the game unplayable, but it gets annoying...really annoying.

The games that I've played and experienced this issue are:

1) BFBC2
2) BF2 (in vanilla and PR)
3) FSX
4) Kehrmaschinen Simulator 2011 Demo
5) L4D2 (on a way lesser extent, this one doesn't bother me as much)

There might be some others, but those are the ones that I can remember off the top of my head. As of now, the first four suffer immensely from this.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is your HD5770 the 512mb or 1gb version?

Have you tried reducing all the graphics settings to minimum, then increasing them one at a time until the lag returns? If you've only got a 512mb VRAM card, setting the textures too high can cause lag and stutters.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the 1GB version of the 5770. At least, I'm assuming I do since in SIW, it says that my dedicated video memory is 1012MB.

I have tried setting all my settings to low in FSX and the Kehrmaschinen Simulator 2011 Demo. Even then, I still got stutters.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have another video card you can get your hands on (one capable of playing those games, at least at low/medium settings)? If so, swap it for your current one and see if you still get the stutters. Be sure to uninstall your old drivers and install appropriate ones for the new card (of course).


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Do you have another video card you can get your hands on (one capable of playing those games, at least at low/medium settings)? If so, swap it for your current one and see if you still get the stutters. Be sure to uninstall your old drivers and install appropriate ones for the new card (of course).


No I don't, unfortunately.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I might have an old GeForce 7950, but I'm not sure if that's compatible with my motherboard.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

GeForce 7950 should be PCI-E, and should work fine with your motherboard.

GeForce 7950


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome, I'll switch them out this weekend (busy week ahead of me) and I'll get back to you.

Now, I always have trouble installing and reinstalling drivers, etc. I see a million different ways and I don't know which way is the "correct way." If someone could show me a link to the best way to remove and install drivers, it would be great.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

1. Locate the drivers in Control Panel -> Programs and Features. Remove them completely.
2. Download Driver Cleaner (here or here should work). Install it and use it to remove any leftover bits and pieces.
3. Swap video cards.
4. Download and install the latest drivers for the new card. For a GeForce 7950, you should use these.
5. Done! Repeat the process when swapping back.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> 1. Locate the drivers in Control Panel -> Programs and Features. Remove them completely.
> 2. Download Driver Cleaner (here or here should work). Install it and use it to remove any leftover bits and pieces.
> 3. Swap video cards.
> 4. Download and install the latest drivers for the new card. For a GeForce 7950, you should use these.
> 5. Done! Repeat the process when swapping back.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

No problems. Let us know how the swap goes.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

None of those links for Driver Cleaner seem to work for me. Would Driver Sweeper be suitable?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't used Driver Sweeper, but I would assume it does essentially the same thing. Any program that removes the leftover bits and pieces of drivers is fine.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, after swapping video cards (ATI 5770 to nVidia 7950), BF2 is now smooth. However, I will try again with Project Reality tomorrow and see how that does.

For the Sweeping Simulator, stuttering still occurs. Frame rates are remaining above 35-ish, average is around 40-50.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm inclined to think the video card was at fault, and the Sweeping Simulator is a separate issue (bad coding, etc). Let us know how your other games go (the more you can test, the better).


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> I'm inclined to think the video card was at fault, and the Sweeping Simulator is a separate issue (bad coding, etc). Let us know how your other games go (the more you can test, the better).


I didn't have a chance to test out BF2 after the reformat, so I'm not sure if that's what fixed the problem. I'm gonna try PR with the nVidia 7950 and then the ATI 5770 to see if there's a difference.

Also, the weird sound I mentioned apparently came from my ATI 5770 since it stopped after I replaced it with the nVidia 7950.

As for the Sweeping Simulator thing, my friend who had a similar setup was able to run it smoothly without stuttering.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

LtCarman said:


> As for the Sweeping Simulator thing, my friend who had a similar setup was able to run it smoothly without stuttering.


Same exact video card? If that's the case you could try borrowing his card and trying it on your system. if it works fine then we know where the problem is.

Also if your card is making a weird sound then I have to assume it's not working as it should.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Markgg88 said:


> Same exact video card? If that's the case you could try borrowing his card and trying it on your system. if it works fine then we know where the problem is.
> 
> Also if your card is making a weird sound then I have to assume it's not working as it should.


Oh, he's not a "friend" perse. He lives in Minnesota.

And these is the coding aspect of it as well, which is why I want someone who has a relatively up-to-date system to try the demo and see if they experience stuttering as well.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well the thing is, you're getting stutters in all other games, so I think it's safe to assume the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Markgg88 said:


> Well the thing is, you're getting stutters in all other games, so I think it's safe to assume the problem lies elsewhere.


I agree for the most part, but I would say "it's safe to assume _a_ problem lies elsewhere." I wouldn't rule out the game entirely simply because other games stutter too. But let's get some results from other games, so we can see what swapping the video card did.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, just tried my 7950 with Project Reality, the stuttering is still there. Now I doubt that it's my card that's the problem.

I did get a blue screen after messing with the sound settings, but I doubt that was related to my stuttering.

Also, I should mention that a little "break" in the sound accompanies the stuttering. 

As of right now, only BF2 can run with my 7950. All the other games suffer from low frame rates so I can't accurately judge whether it is actual stuttering or low frame rates.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I'm going to take a gamble here and get a new GPU. I would prefer nVidia (after this whole ATI ordeal) and my budget is around $150-$170. I've been looking at the nVidia 460...any thoughts?

If this isn't a good idea, please let me know.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

In all honesty I can't judge whether it's a good idea or not, but if you do decide to take the plunge, I agree the GTX 460 1GB version would be my choice with that budget.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Given the new information about the sound stuttering, plus the fact that swapping the video card didn't change much, I wouldn't advise getting a new one at this point.

You said you don't have any programs running in the background, but can you provide us with the list of running processes from Task Manager please? Also, what about network connections - have you tried disabling all your networks before playing?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Given the new information about the sound stuttering, plus the fact that swapping the video card didn't change much, I wouldn't advise getting a new one at this point.
> 
> You said you don't have any programs running in the background, but can you provide us with the list of running processes from Task Manager please? Also, what about network connections - have you tried disabling all your networks before playing?


Here are my list of processes from the Task Manager with everything x'd out.










And no, I have not tried disabling all my networks. I'm assuming that you do that buy shutting of your router?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

To disable your networks, go Control Panel -> Network and Sharing Center -> Change Adapter Settings. Right-click each network adapter, and select Disable. If the stuttering goes away, you can re-enable them one at a time and test, to see which one(s) caused the problems. This is not a common problem, but I have had trouble with some games and networks (for example, Oblivion lagged like mad unless I disabled my wireless network).

Thanks for posting the process list. If disabling the networks doesn't change anything, try ending these processes before playing:
FLVSrvc.exe
PnkBstrA.exe
sidebar.exe
SoftAuto.exe

The biggest potential culprit there is the sidebar. It has been known to cause problems in various games.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Btw, something that has been overlooked so far is the Catalyst Control Center.

How are the settings configured there? Ever tried playing around with different settings?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Markgg88 said:


> Btw, something that has been overlooked so far is the Catalyst Control Center.
> 
> How are the settings configured there? Ever tried playing around with different settings?


I agree that was overlooked, but when the switch was made to the NVIDIA card, the CCC was removed from the equation.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

I realize that, but the NVIDIA card is extremely outdated, you'll have stutters on all new games regardless of the settings, and it was pointed out in post #51.

Since we're running out of ideas, it can't hurt to try different settings in CCC.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

True. I must have missed part of that post - thanks.



LtCarman said:


> I did get a blue screen after messing with the sound settings, but I doubt that was related to my stuttering.


I'd be inclined to think otherwise, given:


LtCarman said:


> Also, I should mention that a little "break" in the sound accompanies the stuttering.


If disabling the networks and background processes doesn't work, try removing your sound card and uninstalling the drivers (Driver Sweeper should be able to remove the leftover bits, as with the video drivers).


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

I tried disabling my networks; didn't help.

I tried closing those background tasks; didn't help.

Finally, I removed my sound card and drivers; didn't help either.

As for the CCC settings, they are at default. What settings should I mess around with?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Try going everything with Performance mode, in the *Gaming* tab.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Okay, you said you got a bluescreen after playing with some settings. Do you remember what it was, and can you replicate it?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Okay, you said you got a bluescreen after playing with some settings. Do you remember what it was, and can you replicate it?


All I did was set my soundcard as the "Audio Renderer" and sound quality to ultra high. I have tried getting a blue screen again (as odd as that sounds) by doing that same thing again after setting it to default. So far, it seems like it was a one time thing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried a chkdisc on the hard drive to make sure it isnt at fault.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

pharoah said:


> have you tried a chkdisc on the hard drive to make sure it isnt at fault.


I just ran that and after leaving it for a while, I found myself at the home screen, so I'm assuming that nothing went wrong.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Windows 7 chkdsk log file location - Operating Systems post 4

there that tells where to find the chckdisc log file.just because it booted when it got done is normal.it will continue to boot if it finds problems,or not.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone factored in V-sync and/or the refresh rate of the monitor or even dust?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

pharoah said:


> Windows 7 chkdsk log file location - Operating Systems post 4
> 
> there that tells where to find the chckdisc log file.just because it booted when it got done is normal.it will continue to boot if it finds problems,or not.


I have no idea where the things that he named are. I can't seem to find "Application" and "Winlogon."



-WOLF- said:


> Has anyone factored in V-sync and/or the refresh rate of the monitor or even dust?


V-Sync makes it feel better (since it does away the screen tearing), but the underlying problem is essentially still there.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump.

Here is the log:


```
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  411648 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  618 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        4 EA records processed.                                              148 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  526828 index entries processed.                                         Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                           0 unindexed files recovered.                                       CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  411648 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                         Cleaning up 625 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 625 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 625 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  57591 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  35695360 USN bytes processed.                                             Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  411632 files processed.                                                 File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  184158152 free clusters processed.                                         Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 976657407 KB total disk space.
 239293140 KB in 353275 files.
    188108 KB in 57592 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    543547 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 736632612 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 244164351 total allocation units on disk.
 184158153 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 48 06 00 fb 44 06 00 60 69 0b 00 00 00 00 00  .H...D..`i......
9b 18 00 00 94 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```
Also, I have a new game to add to the list...openBVE. It's a freeware train sim that I should have no problem at all running.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Forgot to add, with Vsync on, I get a constant 60 FPS in the cab view and an average FPS of about 55 in the exterior view, with 40 being the lowest.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

strange... usually vsync lowers FPS.

Have you done any overclocking? maybe it is unstable.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

-WOLF- said:


> strange... usually vsync lowers FPS.
> 
> Have you done any overclocking? maybe it is unstable.


Previously, my CPU was overclocked. However, I have since returned it to stock speeds and the issue is still there.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, I booted up my desktop yesterday and got a "CPU Fan Error." I remember getting it a few times in the past, but the error usually disappears after a reboot. Not sure if this is related to the problem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

When you returned the frequency settings did you do the same for the voltages?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

-WOLF- said:


> When you returned the frequency settings did you do the same for the voltages?


I'm assuming so since I returned it to "Auto," which is the default setting.

In the BIOS, there's a menu option of overclock and gives you a set of choices of 3.2, 3.4, etc and then "auto."


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have we talked about temps yet? High temps could cause system instability, especially if it happens a lot or for long periods of time.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> Have we talked about temps yet? High temps could cause system instability, especially if it happens a lot or for long periods of time.


Post# 11.

@LtCarman: Sorry for being absent in this thread, but I still can't work this one out.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have a second PCI-E port to be able to test? Even if it's not 16x maybe it could be the slot itself, perhaps dust or dirt is lodged inside.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

-WOLF- said:


> Do you have a second PCI-E port to be able to test? Even if it's not 16x maybe it could be the slot itself, perhaps dust or dirt is lodged inside.


Another PCI-E port on the graphics card? No but, I could try cleaning it out.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I meant on the mobo. How can there be another slot on the card? I don't think it's possible.


----------

